# Taiji theory Chen Xiaowang - video



## Xue Sheng (May 10, 2013)

Taiji theory Chen Xiaowang &#38472;&#23567;&#26106;&#35770;&#22826;&#26497; 
In Chinese....WITH SUBTITLES


----------



## colemcm (May 10, 2013)

Great find!  Very useful for practitioners of any Tai Chi style.


----------



## Vajramusti (May 13, 2013)

Xue Sheng said:


> Taiji theory Chen Xiaowang &#38472;&#23567;&#26106;&#35770;&#22826;&#26497;
> In Chinese....WITH SUBTITLES


----------------------------------------

CXW is the best there is in taiji/taichi- his younger bro is also superb- real treasures.


----------



## seasoned (May 13, 2013)

colemcm said:


> Great find!  Very useful for practitioners of any Tai Chi style.


If I may, useful for practitioners of *ANY* style. This type of movement initiates power trainsfer and enhances proper balance. Qualities that are sadly missing in many karate systems.


----------

